# 2017 Bear Bait



## Oppertunist (Mar 24, 2017)

Looking for input of possible locations, contacts or ideas on collecting bear bait. In the past it wasn't a problem talking with bakery's, doughnut shop's, store's, etc. and picking up items which were going to be discarded. I have only found one place, in central Utah, willing to donate what will not be used...all other places (17 so far) either already donate all items to various organization or will not allow it to be given to individuals. This is the most economical route for securing bait, so I'd like to pursue this type of collection first.
Secondary, I will be trying to buy the older bread items from the standard sources and looking for the cheapest dog food available.
If you have ideas or suggestion, contacts or something already in place I'd sure appreciate the feedback.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

*opportunist. With that out of the way, the cheapest dog food I have seen around is at Reams. You can get a big 50 or so pound bag for $20. Still not super economical for large scale bear feeding, but ya gotta do what ya can.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

When you call around you are a pig farmer not a bear hunter. Trust me on this. Call the bakery outlets. If you don't get it for free you can buy the expired stuff for cheap. Like $10 for 100 loaves.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

What unit did you draw?
Pop a bunch of popcorn. Very cheap and lite to pack.


----------



## Bearclaw1980 (Mar 26, 2017)

I found a lot of stuff at the dollar store


----------



## Oppertunist (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.
colorcountrygunner - your correction made me smile - thanks. I believe retail dog food is going to play some part in my baiting...so the cheapest I can find will help. I'll be stopping by Reams (thx) & Walmart to compare prices.
trclements - I have raised hogs before (FFA) so I could travel that path. The three bread places I stopped at last week had nothing available and really didn't know when the best time to stop by would be...so I'm guessing the bread deal is just random luck on the day you stop.
elkantlers - I have the summer (June) tag for the Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits, and may need to invest in a pop corn machine...maybe the DI has them in stock?
Bearclaw1980 - Thanks for the suggestion, did you buy the items off the shelf or did you find a manager that was discarding items from the store?
Thanks again for the input and suggestions.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Another option is sweet feed, we usually get it for about half of the price of dog food. It will also start to sprout after 3 weeks or so and give them another food source at the sight.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Popcorn


----------



## Oppertunist (Mar 24, 2017)

Popcorn - got it


----------



## Oppertunist (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks Elkantlers - video did a good job of getting the idea started (pop corn in volume) and now I've bought the 50 lb bag of popcorn from Sam's Club...thanks for the input.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Rolled corn or beet pulp pellets soaked in feed grade molasses. You can buy in bulk at most feed stores and mix it yourself. Used it in Idaho for years after we got tired of raiding grease barrels at restaurants, scrounging old twinkies, or paying for dog food.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ISHY said:


> Another option is sweet feed, we usually get it for about half of the price of dog food. It will also start to sprout after 3 weeks or so and give them another food source at the sight.


Now that's not cool placing a "bait" that will sprout and grow. I have to take "certified weed free" feed in the hills when I take the "hay burners" out for the weekend.


----------

